# Ramps?



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get some low profile ramps for the GTO. Ive been running the driver side tire up on stepped cinder blocks to change the oil. Some ramps would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd like to know too. My ramps are too high for the GTO. I used the car jack to install the skip shift eliminator.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

I got a set of low profile Rhino Ramps from Pep boys. Works great. About $40.

Welcome to RhinoRamps®


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

The rhino ramps work great! I used them to change out my fog lights.
Mine were only $23


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome thanks! Ive looked everywhere i knew to look. I will try to find those rhinos.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

AlanSr said:


> The rhino ramps work great! I used them to change out my fog lights.
> Mine were only $23


Where did you find them? I think I will invest in a set.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I got mine at our local "checker's" auto part store.
I had to finally get them because I couldn't get far enough under the car to change my fog lights.

They are awesome, no slip when you pull up on them, light weight, and easy to hang in the garage.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Do you use four ramps to get the engine level when draining the oil?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

No,
only 2 ramps and it gives you perfect clearance under the car. 
I haven't used them for changing oil....but i'm sure you could get back far enough for that.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Gotagoat said:


> Do you use four ramps to get the engine level when draining the oil?


 Yes. I actually put the ramps at the garage lip and with the car backed into the garage I pull forward ono the ramps. No problems getting every drop drained.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks, Sarge: I'll give it try.


----------

